# DFWPAC August meeting (interactive!)



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The meeting will be held on Saturday, August 20-th, at 1PM.

We will be setting up a 58 gal. tank at "The Fish Gallery" starting from scratch - literally washing the gravel in their backyard.

Everything in the store is at our disposal for the set-up:

*Tank:* 36x18x18 Oceanic
*Substrate:* Seachem Fluorite, Peat, Laterite, Active Carbon, Bio-Spira
*Lights:*
*Filter:* A brand new seeded Eheim
*CO2:* Pressurized, with an Eheim gauge and diffuser
*Decorations:* Rocks 
*Plants:* Anything that the store has (best selection in town)
*Fish:* Among the many possible choices is Paracheirodon simulans - a fish found in many Japanese aquascapes that is now available at the store.
*Shrimp*: All the Amano shrimp we care to put in the tank.

See you there!

--Nikolay


----------

